# Chapelizod Bus routes



## grangie (9 Apr 2011)

Hi there, 
I'm thinking of moving to Chapelizod and have seen a lovely apartment just off the village. I will be getting the bus into dublin city centre but don't know how long it will take? Anybody know?? I work at the end of the Grafton street and need to be in work before 8:30. Any information on this would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks xx


----------



## Spear (9 Apr 2011)

There are lots of buses: 25a & 25b, 26, 66, 67.  It should take around 30 minutes for you to get to work:
10 minutes waiting time - max - at that time in the morning
+ 15 minutes to Trinity College (I think all those buses pass Trinity)
+ 5 minutes to the end of Grafton St.

You won't hardly even need an umbrella!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Apr 2011)

By calling up the specific [broken link removed] you should get an approximate indication of the time the bus takes to complete the route at the bottom of the page.


----------



## shesells (9 Apr 2011)

Don't assume you'll be able to get on every bus that passes on the route, at rush hour they can often be full.


----------



## Rovers1901 (11 Apr 2011)

Be warned that due to route changes a lot of buses that used to serve Chapelizod now no longer do and use the by-pass instead. 

It's probably no more than 15/20mins from Chapelizod to Grafton Street on the bus though. It's a great location. 

And the Villager is a great little pub too.


----------



## test123 (11 Apr 2011)

25a & 25b no longer pass through Chapelizod


----------



## Shawady (12 Apr 2011)

Rovers1901 said:


> Be warned that due to route changes a lot of buses that used to serve Chapelizod now no longer do and use the by-pass instead.


 
Thats true and as test123 said the 25A does not pass through it. This one of the more frequent bus routes that used to go through it.


----------



## grangie (13 Apr 2011)

thanks guys! You're all so helpful. Signing the lease tomorrow. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lamps (26 Mar 2013)

How did you get on with the buses?

I'm considering a move to Chapelizod and will be getting the bus. 
How long does it take you to get to O'Connell St Bridge? Do many buses pass full of people?


----------



## Boyd (27 Mar 2013)

Two year old thread, OP hasn't logged in since 2011, many bus routes have changed.......best to start your own thread in this scenario.


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Mar 2013)

For journeys check www.a-b.ie unfortunately it won't tell you if the buses will be full.


----------

